# What's the best type of commuter frame/bike?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

What's the best type of commuter frame/bike? I'm probably going to splurge on a new bike soon. Mostly I will be carrying quite a load of books and maybe even a notebook computer, so I'm thinking about putting the backpack on a rack or even getting one of those trailer thingies that have wheels and attach to the back of a bike. I'd like to lug about 25 to 30lbs and I'd rather not do that with a backpack on my back.

So, I'm thinking either a commuter type touring bike or a mountain bike. I'm not certain if the smaller wheels of a mountain bike will allow me to haul more stuff. That's what the bike shop dude told me, but he was just trying to sell me a bike. Any ideas?


----------



## IM Walt (Jul 2, 2002)

*I'm partial to Cyclocross, but*

that's because I use one for commuting. They have beefy frames, and lugs to mount fenders and racks. You can use wide tires if you want.

I have an Aviner quick-release rack, and when I want to ride with my roadie buddies on the weekends, I just take off the rack. Unless they make me lug the beer with me .

Good luck!


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*I'd go for a touring bike or a 'crosser...*

...something that has a good, strong wheelset and a frame with clearance for fenders (plus the eyelets to mount them). My preference would be for something that'll give a fairly upright position, just to get that extra bit of visibility. A functional--as opposed to high-zoot--drivetrain that you won't be fussing with constantly, something that won't be fazed by mud, snow, rain, grit and whatever else you run through. And, the world being the way it is, it oughta be something that won't kill you when it's stolen or mangled by an idiot motorist. 

I've got a 10-12 yr old Novara Randonee touring bike with all the rack and fender mounts I need, clearance for some fairly cushy tires (and fenders) and a bullet-proof 7-sp (mostly) RSX drivetrain. No flash, no frills, but it's comfortable, it's functional and it didn't cost an arm and a leg. If you're hauling 25-30 lbs regularly, you need more of a workhorse--a Soma DoubleCross or a Surly Cross Check would work, and they'll be good on the road or fire road or singletrack when you pull off the rack.


----------



## cyclophile (Jul 18, 2004)

*Sport-tourer...*



Manhattan said:


> What's the best type of commuter frame/bike?


I have a Serotta "Rapid Tour" that is (for me) the perfect commuting machine. It's not a full-on touring bike, even though it has front and rear rack AND fender eyelets. I say it's not full-on, because the wheelbase isn't super long, and there's not tons of fender/big tire clearance. I run 28mm tires and fenders on it, and I certainly couldn't go any fatter on the tires though I'd like to. But, the handling and feel of the bike is great! I had a very fine Trek 620 (definitely full-on touring) back in the 80's and it was a spaghetti-like ride compared to the Serotta.

Serottas are not inexpensive - if you can find a used one in your size for a reasonable price, get it. I got my frame NOS for about half it's retail, and moved the 105 setup from my Cannondale cross bike to it. It's just awesome.

Or, if you can find another "sport touring" model from another company, try it - you may find that it's the best of both worlds.

Pictures of the Serotta here:

http://www.samoht.com/weblog/gemcast.rb/Cycling

Re, the backpack or rack thing, again IMO *do not* use a backpack. It's hell on your shoulders and back and can mess up your handling. I have a rear rack on my bike and use a Carradice "Bike Bureau" pannier. Couldn't be better.


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

Manhattan said:


> What's the best type of commuter frame/bike? I'm probably going to splurge on a new bike soon. Mostly I will be carrying quite a load of books and maybe even a notebook computer, so I'm thinking about putting the backpack on a rack or even getting one of those trailer thingies that have wheels and attach to the back of a bike. I'd like to lug about 25 to 30lbs and I'd rather not do that with a backpack on my back.
> 
> So, I'm thinking either a commuter type touring bike or a mountain bike. I'm not certain if the smaller wheels of a mountain bike will allow me to haul more stuff. That's what the bike shop dude told me, but he was just trying to sell me a bike. Any ideas?


For a 25-30 pound load, get a good touring bike or 'crosser. MTBs are tough, sure, but even with slicks they don't roll too good, most of the newer ones have chainstays too short for full panniers, (your feet hit the bags), and a suspension fork is lame on the road. Plus, they're much more likely to be stolen. 26" wheels are stronger than 700C, all else being equal, but in the real world, good strong wheels can be built in either size.

I'd get an older touring bike, rattle-can it flat black, and put a rear rack and fenders on it. For bags, you could go with panniers, or a transverse saddlebag like a Carradice or a Baggins. Carrying a load in a backpack while riding is one of those things where you can't tell how much it sucks untill you stop doing it, at which point you'll never do it again unless you have to.

Good cheap bike tidbit: Early 90's Cannondale "Hybrids" used the same frame and fork as their high-buck touring bikes, but used cheaper parts. Cannondale wanted to get in on the hybrid fad, but didn't want to invest in a new frameset, so they used the touring frames they were already building. My touring . commuting bike is an old 3.8 series H300 that I bought for 60 bucks. I upgraded the parts, built some better wheels, and added moustache bars, a Brooks Champion Flyer saddle, and a Baggins Hoss saddlebag. Most of the upgrades were bought used or traded for. It's a cool bike.

--Shannon


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Sport-Touring bike*

I think they work well for any kind of riding that you don't take to it's extreme. My first choice would be a 1980, or thereabouts, Reynolds 531 frame with lots of eyelets. I'd set it up with a fixed gear, a Blackburn rack, clips and straps, and aero bars. If you have to carry a pack, carry a fanny pack.


----------



## gpsser (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm gonna say Cyclocross bikes as well. I can do just about anything on mine, commuting, road rides, mtb rides, grocerey getting etc. They can be the ultimate do-it-all bike


----------



## BigBrooklynLou (Jul 30, 2004)

Manhattan, check these guys out. They're in the city and look like they make a nice city bike (moustached handle bars on a cross fram) for $420. If you do pass by, tell us what you think of them. 

http://www.nycbikes.com/item.php?item_id=223

718.599.2409
[email protected]
140 Havemeyer St.
Brooklyn, NY 11211


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*More pack questions.*

How do you get a backpack on a rear rack? Do you just bungee cord it down? I'd be afraid of the backpack falling off of that method. Those Carradice bags look nice too. I might bolt the Carradice on the rack and put a backpack in it assuming it will fit. Any of you pack owners afraid that someone would steal your pack if you just locked up the bike?

Nice NYC bike, btw.


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

Manhattan said:


> How do you get a backpack on a rear rack? Do you just bungee cord it down? I'd be afraid of the backpack falling off of that method. Those Carradice bags look nice too. I might bolt the Carradice on the rack and put a backpack in it assuming it will fit. Any of you pack owners afraid that someone would steal your pack if you just locked up the bike?
> 
> Nice NYC bike, btw.


I do worry about my Hoss being stolen. It's clearly a high-quality piece of luggage, and it's designed to come off the bike. I paid $145 for mine, so I'd be bummed if it got ripped off. I haven't yet found a way to "theft-proof" the bag, so I took it off the bike and stashed it in my locker. If I was using it to commute to work, and I couldn't have my bike someplace where I could see it, I'd take it and stash it under my desk.

As to whether a backpack will fit in a transverse saddlebag, that depends on the bag. The Hoss is the largest such bag I'm aware of, and I can fit all of my books (3rd year EE student), a change of clothes for work, lunch, and a long-sleeve wooly and jacket for the ride home, with plenty of room to spare, and without extending the top flap. I could camp comfortably for 3 or 4 summer days on what it'll hold, without difficulty. The larger Carradice bags and the Baggins Adam are almost that big.

The only issue I've had is that the Hoss will drag on the tire on all but the largest bikes. The bike that mine lives on has a rack, so it's not an issue, but if your bike is rackless, you'll likely want a saddlebag support with any of the larger bags.

Note also that larger transverse saddlebags will often brush the back of your thighs when pedalling. It doesn't bother me at all, but I notice it when I first get on the bike. Without a support, a heavily loaded saddlebag will sway somewhat, especially if you throw the bike around while standing up. This is true of any loaded bike, but it's a bit more noticable with a transverse saddlebag. It was easy for me to adapt, becuse I stand more "straight up", I don't rock the bike back and forth a lot, unless I'm overgeared for the climb. With a 22x32 low on my touring bike, that's not an issue.

All methods of transporting stuff on a bike have their good and bad points. On balance, the transverse or "English" style saddlebag is my favorite way to carry a medium - large load on a bicycle, especially when panniers are overkill, or not do-able on a particular bike. I've tried to give some reasons why that might not be true for some, but don't think I'm down on my Hoss at all. It's one of the best bike things I own.

--Shannon


----------

